

Ask HN: Is anyone looking for a better desktop email client? - aviraldg


======
TobbenTM
Yes! I have to have a client. Web interface is too much trouble when you have
multiple accounts to monitor. I would pay a lot for a decent email client,
where I could customize things to my liking. (IE: remove everything I don't
need like; calendar, tasks, unnecessary screen real-estate)

Previously I have used Windows Live Mail (Yeah, I know..) because it's one of
the most lightweight and minimalistic out there (that I have found).
Thunderbird, Outlook and Postbox all have too much 'stuff'. (Postbox seems to
look alright on OSX, but I have only tried it on Windows)

The ultimate email client in my view is a super-simple application like
Metrotwit, just for email. ( www.metrotwit.com ) And Metro look doesn't hurt.

My 2 cents

